# erklärung funktionsplan!



## Martink (29 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe folgendes Problem, die Lösungen zu meinen Übungsaufgaben in SpS verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz.

Im Funktionsplan  sind diese P, S & R Glieder zusehen was ist das??
Also S & R kann ich mir vorstellen  könnte setzen  oder rücksetzen bedeuten aber P


----------



## MSB (29 Oktober 2006)

Also P dürfte höchstwahrscheinlich "steigende Flanke" bedeuten.
Und falls du dir unter S, R "Setzen" "Rücksetzen" vorstellst ist auch das richtig.
Die SS-Glieder sind: "Zeit als speichernde Einschaltverzögerung"

Mfg
Manuel


----------

